# Which Ems pants??



## Tikkamike (Aug 5, 2015)

I am looking for a pair of ems pants that will hold some gear and hold up to lots of use and provide an unrestricted full range of movement. I'm a big guy. 6'3" 300 lbs and my problem is a lot of pants seem to have a low hanging crotch which restricts leg movement. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 5, 2015)

Go with the 5.11 EMS Pants. There's a few threads on here mentioning them, a quick search will do wonders.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 5, 2015)

5.11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

The TacLites from 5.11 fit what you're looking for except for durability. The seams tend to give out rather quickly. I use them exclusively thanks to my department, and have to get new ones quite often. 5.11 styles other than TacLite tend to not have that problem, though.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 5, 2015)

Another vote for 5.11


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

5.11 FTW. I've had mine since EMT school (3 years ago). Lately I've been wearing my Workrite Nomex to cut down on all the crap I used to carry.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2015)

I can get about 2 years out of a pair of taclites. They might actually be the most comfy pants I own.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 5, 2015)

I also agree. I am a big 5.11 fan. I use the heavier (normal) ones for EMS and the taclites for SAR, although, I would recommend the reverse for anyone else (heavier for SAR and lighter for EMS).


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 5, 2015)

I like these over shorts. 5.11 pants are nice too though.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Shorts should be illegal in EMS haha


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 5, 2015)

Here in central AZ we're topping 100 daily on the temp scale. We call them barrier pants and they are pretty standard uniform for all the area departments. I will say I used to agree with you @CALEMT and I had never seen them before moving out here..

I wear shorts when around the station or on the most BLS of calls and throw on the barrier pants for anything else.
They also are great for slipping on in the middle of the night


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Here in central AZ we're topping 100 daily on the temp scale.



Same here in So Cal, we get days 115+ and if it were a option to wear shorts I would still wear pants. I'm kinda sketched out by the whole exposed legs in the ambulance thing. Pants give me a sense of protection.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Same here in So Cal, we get days 115+ and if it were a option to wear shorts I would still wear pants. I'm kinda sketched out by the whole exposed legs in the ambulance thing. Pants give me a sense of protection.



I agree for the most part. But how much protection do pants really provide aside from against abrasion or burns if you happen to be wearing a nomex/Kevlar blend? All of our units at least have access to a shower and I'm much more comfortable cleaning myself off than wiping something off my pants and wearing it around in the fibers for the rest of the shift.

We also have company policy that they are not to be worn in quarters or as loungewear.

Overpants go on when we get the call and come off after the call so I'm not dragging whatever was in that room at the snf into the station and into my bed.


----------



## Deftones (Aug 5, 2015)

Are barrier pants like bunker gear?


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 5, 2015)

Deftones said:


> Are barrier pants like bunker gear?


No. They normally have only one layer and are 6oz nomex (at least mine are).
Much easier to wear on extrication a than full bunkers unless bunkers are required due to hazards.


----------



## TattooedNay (Aug 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Shorts should be illegal in EMS haha








WHAT?!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2015)

Sky's out thighs out.


----------



## TattooedNay (Aug 7, 2015)

"I don’t wear the regulation uniform; I wear these, uh, shorts. And I actually had to lobby the sheriff’s department to get to wear these. But my argument was, hey, I’m out there in the streets. I’ve gotta be able to move like a cheetah, you know, a law enforcement cheetah."
I had a guy in my old company that was like LT. Dangle. All about those shorts.


Sorry to hijack your thread though.
I wear what my company pays for (Ladies Choice Elbeco) not very helpful since I just read that you are a self proclaimed big guy. I tried the 5.11's and found every pair made me look like I was wearing a big saggy diaper filled with poop. I also don't really need 5,000 pockets. 

I have a pair of Tru-Spec's I bought on Amazon - Cheap (compared to 5.11's), lightweight and the waistband has some elastic. So you can move like a cheetah.


----------



## Milla3P (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Medic Timmy (Aug 31, 2015)

Govx pants


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 31, 2015)

I was issued a pair of shorts here in Az. and have never worn them. I'm not kneeling down on hot gravel or pavement in shorts here in the desert. We also have no choice on what pants we can wear. They are issued in the uniform shop.


----------



## MicahW (Sep 18, 2015)

5.11 Tactical taclite ems pants.  They have storage for plenty of gear and a bunch of really innovative features.  I really like the setup. They are really comfortable all day long.  They are blood borne pathogen resistant and therefore, blood staining is not an issue.  Also, they have reinforced knees and plenty of room for gear (scissors, tape, pens, penlights, 4x4s, alcohol preps, I.V. tourniquets, etc.) on the thigh pockets.  They don't get wet in the rain and are they keep you cool all day.  They are also easy to wash.  I have never had any other pants but many of the people where I work are ditching the standard issue pants to buy these pants because of how good they are.  They also come in regular (not taclite) for the winter.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 19, 2015)

MicahW said:


> 5.11 Tactical taclite ems pants.  They have storage for plenty of gear and a bunch of really innovative features.  I really like the setup. They are really comfortable all day long.  They are blood borne pathogen resistant and therefore, blood staining is not an issue.  Also, they have reinforced knees and plenty of room for gear (scissors, tape, pens, penlights, 4x4s, alcohol preps, I.V. tourniquets, etc.) on the thigh pockets.  They don't get wet in the rain and are they keep you cool all day.  They are also easy to wash.  I have never had any other pants but many of the people where I work are ditching the standard issue pants to buy these pants because of how good they are.  They also come in regular (not taclite) for the winter.


I'm not sure they're quite bloodborned pathogen resistant. And blood will certainly stain on them if you get enough on them.


----------



## MicahW (Sep 20, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I'm not sure they're quite bloodborned pathogen resistant. And blood will certainly stain on them if you get enough on them.


You are completely correct about the blood borne pathogen resistance, that is not at all what I meant to say.  What I meant was that you are unlikely to have your underwear soaked with blood at the end of the day (I have seen that happen to others).  As for the staining, I have not managed to stain them yet, for the most part, the blood runs right off.  What does not run off the pants is easily taken care of by washing them.


----------



## Emtgirl8555 (Dec 11, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> The TacLites from 5.11 fit what you're looking for except for durability. The seams tend to give out rather quickly. I use them exclusively thanks to my department, and have to get new ones quite often. 5.11 styles other than TacLite tend to not have that problem, though.




I blew through two pairs of prospers in less than 6 months even with double reinforced stitching. One day I'll find a quality pant. It's like they can't handle the stress of my extreme movements ( kneeling, crouching, climbing ext)


----------



## Emtgirl8555 (Dec 11, 2015)

MicahW said:


> You are completely correct about the blood borne pathogen resistance, that is not at all what I meant to say.  What I meant was that you are unlikely to have your underwear soaked with blood at the end of the day (I have seen that happen to others).  As for the staining, I have not managed to stain them yet, for the most part, the blood runs right off.  What does not run off the pants is easily taken care of by washing them.


I get a size bigger and wear an anti microbial spandex underneath.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 11, 2015)

Another vote for 5.11 Taclites. I have another pair (Horace Small or something) that is also really comfortable.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 17, 2015)

Gosh... all the choices that are posted. What am I missing out on!

But reall, 5.11 taclites. <3


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2015)

MicahW said:


> 5.11 Tactical taclite ems pants.  They have storage for plenty of gear and a bunch of really innovative features.  I really like the setup. They are really comfortable all day long.  They are blood borne pathogen resistant and therefore, blood staining is not an issue.  Also, they have reinforced knees and plenty of room for gear (scissors, tape, pens, penlights, 4x4s, alcohol preps, I.V. tourniquets, etc.) on the thigh pockets.  They don't get wet in the rain and are they keep you cool all day.  They are also easy to wash.  I have never had any other pants but many of the people where I work are ditching the standard issue pants to buy these pants because of how good they are.  They also come in regular (not taclite) for the winter.



I second these pants!


----------



## PJS (Jan 12, 2016)

511


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Please forgive me digging up an old thread, and maybe hijacking, but...

Do these EMS pants run smaller than jeans?  I wear a 44X36 and got a pair of "Code 3 by Southeastern", hey they were $20.  Got them in the mail, they feel almost a size too small, maybe I'm just getting fat, but my 44x36 jeans fit loose enough I can IWB CCW in them.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 13, 2016)

just a follow up, I got a pair of 5.11's and they are probably the most comfortable pants I've ever bought.  I think those other pants were just seconds or something, maybe that's why they were so small.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 20, 2016)

I jist got issued Tact squad. Pretty cool.


----------



## JSmith27 (Jul 20, 2017)

Haha the hammer pants - awesome! 5.11 seems to be the best.


----------



## KnightRider (Oct 1, 2017)

I have the 5.11 TacLite EMS pants. Love them!


----------



## rujero (Oct 9, 2017)

Another vote for 5.11 EMS pants. Mine have held up really well over the years. Worth every penny!


----------

